# 622 Replaced with 722 - Now UHF Remote Won't Work



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

My 622 was replaced with a 722 due to a defective HDMI port. I was able to get IR Remote 1 (green) working with the new unit easily, but for some reason, I can't get UHF Remote 2 (blue) to work. It was working fine with the 622 before the swap.

The addresses are the same (1). I've tried every method in the materials to get the two units to work together, but it's as if they're just not talking to each other. I can get the remote to change addresses but it will not transmit that info to the 722 when I press "record". Conversely, I set the remote to address 1 to match the 722's default address, but there's no response.

The remote is a 6.3 IR/UHF PRO. Both the remote and the receiver are on band A. Dish tech support wasn't able to help and they're sending out a replacement unit. Anybody have any suggestions? I've removed the batteries and thought maybe letting it sit overnight might "clear" the problem.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

I ran into the same problem. They replaced the remote and all is well.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

bluewolverine said:


> I ran into the same problem. They replaced the remote and all is well.


I suppose I should just wait for the new one - I just kept thinking I did something wrong...thanks for the input.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

just asking because I haven't seen anything said about it yet...did you swap the UHF remote antenna from the 622 over to the 722?


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

puckwithahalo said:


> just asking because I haven't seen anything said about it yet...did you swap the UHF remote antenna from the 622 over to the 722?


Yes...the problem doesn't seem to be related...


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

ok, just wanted to be sure.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

If the new 722 is in Single mode, and you have not Enabled Shared View, the TV2 remote is inoperative - hitting Record won't change the remote address in Sys Info and if you have the remote at the right address, it does nothing. Easiest way to check that would be to switch to Dual mode where TV2 remote is always functional.

Longshot, but a known cause of TV2 being "ignored" is no Shared View in Single.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

CABill said:


> If the new 722 is in Single mode, and you have not Enabled Shared View, the TV2 remote is inoperative


Excellent suggestion, thanks. But unfortunately, shared view is enabled.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Both receivers use the same remotes.
TV1 5.3 IR
TV2 6.3 IR/UHF
If your TV2 remote is not being recognized by the 722, it can only be:
-bad remote/batteries (you said it worked with the 622)
-If you're in single mode, most likely what Bill said, Share is disabled. IIRC, its Factory Default setting is disabled.
-If you're in dual-mode, re-address the TV2 remote with a different address than your TV1 remote has.

If Share is Enabled, readdress the TV2 remote.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Ken Green said:


> Both receivers use the same remotes.
> TV1 5.3 IR
> TV2 6.3 IR/UHF
> If your TV2 remote is not being recognized by the 722, it can only be:
> ...


Sorry - share is enabled - it was enabled from the beginning - and re-addressing doesn't work.

At this point it doesn't seem like there's much else I can try. I'll leave the batteries out overnight and see if the problem clears - otherwise, we'll see how the replacement works.

Thanks to all for your suggestions.


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

Skates,

I use a gray remote from my 811 and it works fine, after I programmed the receiver. I think you did that but after setting the remote address on the remote, you are in the "Sys Info" screen by pressing the info button on the receiver itself before pressing record button on the remote.
Also on 1 of my UHF remotes there is a small A-B switch next to the battery, try swapping the setting, before programming the receiver.
Miner


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Miner said:


> Skates,
> 
> I use a gray remote from my 811 and it works fine, after I programmed the receiver. I think you did that but after setting the remote address on the remote, you are in the "Sys Info" screen by pressing the info button on the receiver itself before pressing record button on the remote.
> Also on 1 of my UHF remotes there is a small A-B switch next to the battery, try swapping the setting, before programming the receiver.
> Miner


Thanks Miner, these were already tried but it just seems this remote will not talk to the receiver at all. We'll get a better idea of the source of the problem once I get my replacement from Dish.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

UPDATE:

Well, my fears were confirmed. I received the replacement remote and it doesn't work, either. That means there's something wrong with the receiver itself.

Again, thanks to all for your tips.


----------



## dnero (Feb 12, 2008)

Have you tried resetting the receiver


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

dnero said:


> Have you tried resetting the receiver


Yes.


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

Skates,

Is the remote antenna screwed into the remote port? If it is and resetting the receiver doesn't solve the problem, I'm wondering if the receiver is fouled. It is possible to set the remote to TV by removing the blue tag and moving the switch a couple of places the other way (I think) and then getting into the sys info to program the remote for TV1. It shouldn't work, but could be helpful in the troubleshooting.

Miner


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Miner said:


> Skates,
> 
> Is the remote antenna screwed into the remote port? If it is and resetting the receiver doesn't solve the problem, I'm wondering if the receiver is fouled. It is possible to set the remote to TV by removing the blue tag and moving the switch a couple of places the other way (I think) and then getting into the sys info to program the remote for TV1. It shouldn't work, but could be helpful in the troubleshooting.
> 
> Miner


Yes, the antenna is screwed in. I've already confirmed that remote 2 works fine in IR mode. That limits the problem to UHF. I think the telling clue was that it worked fine with the 622 but not with the 722. The fact that my replacement remote is having exactly the same problem pretty much tells us this is a receiver problem.

I'll put a call back in to tech support, but right now the hockey game is on and I must have priorities 

UPDATE - THE PROBLEM IS SOLVED! Once we pretty much knew the receiver was the likely problem, I removed and reconnected the UHF antenna - after all, maybe it was a connection issue or dust or something. Also, a user with better tech knowledge than me sent me a PM with some things to try on the receiver.

I'm not sure what did it, but remote 2 started working immediately. Again - thanks to all - your suggestions really helped me go back and figure it out!


----------



## 47HO (Apr 11, 2008)

Skates,
Could you share the tech knowledge you received? I am having the EXACT problem you described earlier.

Thanks.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

47HO said:


> Skates,
> Could you share the tech knowledge you received? I am having the EXACT problem you described earlier.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm betting he had his UHF Remote antenna screwed into the OTA jack.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

SaltiDawg said:


> I'm betting he had his UHF Remote antenna screwed into the OTA jack.


Same thing I was thinking as I read through the thread.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

ZBoomer said:


> Same thing I was thinking as I read through the thread.


Think we'll hear back from him? :nono:


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Probably not your problem, but I think you first have to change the remote to match the address shown on your receiver. Then, if you wish, change the address to another value. That's what I had to do when I had one ViP622 replaced.


----------

